
Drawing a Picture Has a “Massive” Benefit for Memory versus Writing It Down - ArtWomb
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/11/22/the-act-of-drawing-something-has-a-massive-benefit-for-memory-compared-with-writing-it-down/
======
randcraw
This suggests to me that the process of drawing extends the time that's spent
encoding the new memory. Perhaps that time emphasizes multiple features of the
object, and demands more focus, thus adding multiple 'hooks' to make recall of
the object more fault tolerant. If so, any approach to learning which demands
more focus and adds multiple hooks might see the same gains.

Maybe the authors made the same point, but because the full article is locked
away from unpaying eyes, I'll never know.

~~~
outside1234
I would guess there is also something in there that our brains are wired for
spatial reasoning -- and not text -- and that there is an uplift on memory
with this approach for that reason.

------
stevemadere
Waldorf education
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldorf_education](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldorf_education)

------
NicoJuicy
This has been the claim of "mindmaps" all along.

It lets you use the left and right halve of your brain, they said ;)

~~~
oriel
Is there a standard/preferred piece of software for doing mindmaps?

~~~
thunfischbrot
Isn't it likely that one would not receive the benefits discussed in the
article if one where not to use pen and paper/marker and whiteboard?

